
Reddit: Language vs. Platform - mattjaynes
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000839.html
======
timg
The ease with which libraries can be used appears to be the only metric that
matters in high level languages.

------
vo0do0
when we first thought about ijigg's platform and language, Zaid was amazed by
what people were saying about ruby on rails, even being a perl lover and
experienced guy I asked myself: "Why not RoR?"

Three days after I started learning the magic and wonderful RoR I though: "WoW
that's all that Java struts+expresso would like to be, this is fantastic! But
there are small things that pisses me off."

I've like 7 years of experience with real development. From perl procedural
coding without any framework to Objective C (to show the more bizarre language
I've worked). I developed (not alone) a simple and small perl framework that
is being used on iJigg and due to my experience what I can say is:

You have to choose the language and framework that will suit your application
needs.

If your application will change everyday don't go for java or C, use these
easy to change/handle languages like perl, python, php.

If your application deals a lot with IO and disk usage go for C, C++,
Objective C.

If you have many programmers you need something like Java, that IMHO is good
because people will code only what you let them code. A good programmer will
make the same code as a beginner one. I always thought that Java was made for
mass production.

About frameworks, you don't need them if you have something as simple as
www.thankyou2006.com.

Frameworks are great, I couldn't live without them when building complex
applications but there are many traps when using them. The learning curve and
the freedom to hack it.

This comment is already too big, I've to write something more elaborated.

~~~
Tichy
Believe me, it is possible to write very bad code with Java, and you can see
the (huge) differences between Java code written by good and bad programmers.

I don't understand "people will only code what you let them code", how is
that?

~~~
vo0do0
well I think I was very agressive (just because I'm not that a big Java fan),
but I was intended to say that the java language is beautiful by itself, all
that OO stuff and the fact that you don't have many ways to do the same thing
(like you do when using those intepreted and crazy languages like perl) makes
any code looks better.

But concerning that "only will code what you let them" I'm saying that Java
lets you define the interfaces (I'm talking about MVC now) and your coder MUST
implement that no matter what.

I'm sure that the distance between a bad code and a good code in java is
nothing compared with a bad php code and a good php code not to say perl where
you can write the same thing in many ways.

------
ced
Platforms and languages should be orthogonal. They have become tied together
because the glue provided by the OS sucks.

~~~
lupin_sansei
Hopefully Parrot should go someway to solving that

